# BSOD Help (Stop Error 0x7E volsnap.sys)



## Retailgeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm getting periodic BSOD's (Stop Error 0x7E volsnap.sys) and could use some help. Perfmon and Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 output attached.

I do run CrashPlan (cloud backup service that uses volsnap.sys), but it seems to successfully run w/o BSOD.

sfc /verifyonly. volsnap.sys has valid checksum, etc... 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jason

Here are my system info:

Windows 7 Pro x64 (original OEM install), about 3 years old.

Lenovo Thinkpad X201 Tablet (Type 0831-CTO):

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Professional
Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	MTI-HB-VPM-001
System Manufacturer	LENOVO
System Model	0831CTO
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU L 640 @ 2.13GHz, 2134 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	LENOVO 6QET68WW (1.38 ), 12/1/2011
SMBIOS Version	2.6
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "6.1.7601.17514"
User Name	MTI-HB-VPM-001\jgoldberg
Time Zone	Pacific Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	8.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	7.80 GB
Available Physical Memory	4.14 GB
Total Virtual Memory	13.2 GB
Available Virtual Memory	9.00 GB
Page File Space	5.37 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to TSF Jason!

MSInfo32 reports that your C: only has *5.5GB* of free space, I suggest you free up some space: 35-40GB free would be the target I'd aim for, more is better.

You're using an SSD, you should check for a firmware update from the maker too.


----------

